# Finding a new Career in the Algarve



## SarahP (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello, 
I have recently moved to the Algarve and am looking for employment. Does anyone have any advise on which recrutment agencies to contact? thanks SarahP


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

SarahP said:


> Hello,
> I have recently moved to the Algarve and am looking for employment. Does anyone have any advise on which recrutment agencies to contact? thanks SarahP



Hi Sarah, welcome to the forum,
not too sure about agencies, but most towns will have a centro do emprgo, which is like the job centre. you could ãlso take a look at the sapo website on the employment page. its in portuguese but might give you an idea about work.
Emprego, Estgios, Formao e Carreira :: SAPO Emprego


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Sarah,
To use the centro do Emprego, you will need a B.I. (Portuguese identity card)


----------

